# Cosmic Carbone SR vs Shimano C50 (CL)



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, so its not really a fight between them but I'm in the market for some new aero wheels and these two are the main contenders for my hard earned cash. 

I've searched the web but nothing really relevant came up, a bit odd, as I thought these two are comparable wheel sets and I reckon others would have been on the same dilema?

Anyway, have you guys got any opinions on either of these two or even better...have you had a chance to compare them? I dont race but I like a fast ride on Saturdays with the bunch...

Currently riding a pair of 7850's C24s CL which I LOVE, so at the moment, the C50s are a nose ahead. 

Keen to hear anything you've got to say about these two

thx

cheers


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I believe you can get the C50s for less money from a UK based retailer. I've got a set myself and they are fast and smooth although somewhat heavy. I'm sure the mavics would be great too


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

rubbersoul said:


> I believe you can get the C50s for less money from a UK based retailer. I've got a set myself and they are fast and smooth although somewhat heavy. I'm sure the mavics would be great too


Thanks, yes that's probably true, but I'd prefer to leave price out of the equation if possible as I can get different deals on them locally or over the web.

On purely a wheel comparison...any big pluses of one vs the other?

thx


----------



## iKon (Jul 9, 2011)

I got to try my friends' bike who owns the Mavic sr. They're definitely a nice set of wheels but the one thing that bothered me was how thin and flimsy the fairing was. I realize it is not a structural component of the wheel and probably one reason they are fairly light for a hybrid wheel. I did notice that on some rougher roads I could hear some chatter from them.

I cant speak specifically about thr c50's, but I did end up choosing a set of c35's. It's not the most aero or lightest set but it seemed like a good compromise for what I was looking for.Unlike the Mavic fairing, the shimano fairing is solid and does add rigidity and a little weight to the wheel. The hubs roll smoothly and I expect durability to not be an issue here. I haven't gotten a chance to use my wheels much as I just got them for Xmas and have decided to use my stock wheels for the winter months.

I'm sure you'd be happy with either one but there are trade offs between the two.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks. At the moment, I'm leaning to the C50s mostly because I get the impression that they are built with durability in mind and I "guess" it would be easier to service those (the carbon spokes on the Cosmics look very expensive to replace...

The C50s are, however, a bit heavier than the Cosmics and that's the reason why I havent pulled the trigger already. 

Still looking for reviews and the like to make up my mind...

Thanks


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

In many ways these are pretty similar wheels. I might give the advantage slightly to the Shimano wheels simply because they use Dura-Ace hubs.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Its weird to me that there is so little discussion of the Dura ace C50 cl on this web site. I'd echo that they are great wheels, perhaps not the most weight weenie, but high tech and fast nevertheless. I'd say go for it, especially if you get a good deal!


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks. As I said, I'm leaning towards the C50s. Unfortunately the Cosmics are available NOW and I have to wait for the C50s about a month or so....MUST....RESIST....TEMPTATION.....


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Two alternatives for half the price ... :thumbsup:

2011 Shimano Dura-Ace WH-7850 Carbon Tubular Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist
$2,100.00 Sale $1,050.00 

2011 Reynolds DV3K Carbon Clincher Wheelset - Competitive Cyclist
$1,800.00 Sale $850.00


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Will this help solidify your C50 choice?

Here's my Black Mamba 









In my opinion, the C50 wheelset is very stiff while also giving a sublime carbon feel that I didn't know before while riding on my Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset... The C50's are also much faster than the Elites. Plus, the DA hubs are phenomenally smooth & fast. What's not to like? :thumbsup:

Basically, everything we've come to love and expect from Shimano. 
Bottom line, I'm happy with this wheelset and recommend it highly to anyone looking for a high profile clincher wheelset with an aluminum brake track.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Sold ! My LBS made a good deal on the C50s so pulled the trigger and installed them tonight. Test drive: tomorrow morning !


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

BTW my LSB had the ZIPPs 404 (2011s) at a very good price as well...tempting but the floor manager said that Shimanos were more reliable and I could believe that.

On a side note, at least here in Australia, its great to see that LBS are doing their homework and getting their prices closer to those of mail-order web sites. The difference between the best price I found on the Web and my LBS was less than 10% and I got the wheels on the same date, I dont have to ship them overseas if they break down and I can always drop by the shop to have them serviced.

Nice to see things moving in the right direction

cheers


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Doolab said:


> Will this help solidify your C50 choice?
> 
> Here's my Black Mamba
> 
> ...


Sweet bike and the wheels look amazing!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Doolab said:


> Will this help solidify your C50 choice?
> 
> Here's my Black Mamba
> 
> ...


Holy schizz!! That bike is freaking GORgeous!
Well done, rubbersoul!
(The very best Beatles album as well. Dunno if that's the reference)

Le Domestique- I'm glad to hear that your LBS is treating you well. That's the way to encourage more business!


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Just a final post to this thread to report on the C50s themselves. They are awesome (sorry for the lack of imagination to describe them). Besides the aero factor (there is a noticeable performance difference when riding over 40 Kph), the 7900 hubs themselves are marvelous. They feel better than my already fantastic 7850s C24s. 

Very happy with the purchase. These wheels are keepers...


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

LeDomestique said:


> Just a final post to this thread to report on the C50s themselves. They are awesome (sorry for the lack of imagination to describe them). Besides the aero factor (there is a noticeable performance difference when riding over 40 Kph), the 7900 hubs themselves are marvelous. They feel better than my already fantastic 7850s C24s.
> 
> Very happy with the purchase. These wheels are keepers...


It's all jibberish wout pics


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

vetboy said:


> It's all jibberish wout pics


So true....there you go...


----------



## RGEZE (Jul 9, 2012)

That bike is just nasssssty.. good work.


----------

